# Fin-Nor Offshore OS9500 or Penn Spinfisher V SSV10500



## bryan25854 (Dec 14, 2012)

im gunna be shark fishing from the beach and i need a to choose a reel and it between Fin-Nor Offshore OS9500 or Penn Spinfisher V SSV10500 im gunna be putting 65lb braid on and it will be on a 12 ft rod


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

I am no expert on the subject but if they hold the same amount of line and cost is close to the same I like Penn reels and that's what I use when am lucky enough to get to the surf. Other folks will give more informed opinions than mine but I had to throw my .02 out there.


----------



## bryan25854 (Dec 14, 2012)

fbiprez said:


> I am no expert on the subject but if they hold the same amount of line and cost is close to the same I like Penn reels and that's what I use when am lucky enough to get to the surf. Other folks will give more informed opinions than mine but I had to throw my .02 out there.


the spinfisher v 10500 holds 670 and 40lb drag and the offshore 9500 holds only 470 and has 60lb drag


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

Spinfisher


----------



## Jarosh (Jun 29, 2010)

I just returned a Fin Nor 9500. It was heavy and had a rough action. I probably could have upgraded some bearings, but decided to return it and buy a saragosa 18000. But I was using it for popping and not still fishing.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

go with the penn based on those specs,you'll need the length more than the extra drag,i doubt i've put 40lbs of drag on a fish in 10 yrs,plus with the extra yardage you can play the fish with less drag


----------



## bryan25854 (Dec 14, 2012)

bought 2 spinfisher v 10500 today they will go nice on my ocean masters


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

bryan25854 said:


> bought 2 spinfisher v 10500 today they will go nice on my ocean masters


Yippee! You will not be sorry. I have a Spinfiher and a Saragosa, they are 3 or 4 years old so different model #'s but they seem to be bullet proof. I told my adult son that the 3 Penn reels I have will outlast him and his kids if they are taken care off just a little.


----------



## bryan25854 (Dec 14, 2012)

fbiprez said:


> Yippee! You will not be sorry. I have a Spinfiher and a Saragosa, they are 3 or 4 years old so different model #'s but they seem to be bullet proof. I told my adult son that the 3 Penn reels I have will outlast him and his kids if they are taken care off just a little.


i love penn there amazing im gunna be buying 2 senator 9/0 soon


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

I recently got a like new 6/0 Senator off of this very forums Market Place to go along with my Saragosa and Spinfisher. Can't wait till Summer when I get back to the surf so I can get them wet. It would be a dream come true to get a decent sized shark on the Senator. Those reels will outlast us all and maybe our Grandkids Grandkids too.


----------

